# Best Week Ever



## bosephus (Dec 7, 2016)

earlier this afternoon  i was putting my shoes on to go out to the shop and clean out a spot for the shaper i am picking up tomorrow and my sister called  wanting to borrow an extension cord .    
i was going outside anyway so i hopped in my car and  started on my way to her house .

about a half mile away   i noticed an old guy struggling with a big square lump on a furniture dolly heading to the curb . 
always happy for an excuse to delay dealing with my sister i pulled up , hopped out of the car and asked the old fella if he needed a hand  .    looking pretty grateful he took me up on my offer  .  
so i took hold of the dolly  and was pretty darn surprised when i realized that what ever was under the blanket weighed about 500 lbs  .
a minute or two later i had it down at the curb where he wanted it and  he pulled the blanket off .  

to my surprise there was a very nice looking napoleon wood stove hidden underneath it .   not intending to be a serious buyer  i  casually asked how much he was asking for it .   

his reply was ....   absolutely nothing  .   being a bit skeptical  the first question that popped out of my pie hole was ,.. well whats wrong with it ?   
he laughed and said ,  nothing .    i am to old to cut wood and the wife wants it out of the house , so out of the house it goes .  

not wanting to be slow on the draw i asked if we could wheel it back up to the house for 20 minutes while i went after a truck .   

a half hour later  with the aid of a couple 2x10's and his dolly i had it loaded up , strapped down and ready to be on my way .
while i was profusely thanking him  he mention that he had 16 feet of double wall stainless chimney pipe on the backside of the house that i was welcome to come back and get in a week or two once he had a chance to take it down and close up the hole in the wall .  

by this time i am a bit over whelmed with how nice the guy was  and i was practically begging him to take something  for the stove  and chimney pipe .   
laughing at me a bit he kept refusing  ,   and then  as i was starting up the truck  to go   he says to hold up a second he has a couple more things that go with the stove .

 he then comes out of the garage with  a card board box and a chainsaw   as he is casually tossing them in the back of the truck his only words was ..   now just close your trap and take it .  i'm to old to pull the rope to start it and i'm to retired to be bothered with selling it .  

so now i have a very nice stove  for my shop to replace my 55 gallon barrel stove .  
and a very nice 50 cc dolmar chain saw to take the load off the elcheapo  $129  poulan saw i have been using since my shop got broken into   .   

 about an hour after i got it home  i had the barrel stove out and iin the yard for a burn barrel  and a fire roaring in the new napoleon .  
gosh it sure is gonna be nice to have a stove that dont have to worry about burning my shop down with ,
and the new saw sure will be nice to re-cut about 8 cords of wood to fit in the new stove .  

yea ...   best week ever .

now to go do some cleaning  and take my sister her extension cord


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice score. I've installed more than a few of those back when I sold them, and others for a living. Mike


----------



## brino (Dec 8, 2016)

bosephus said:


> and i'm to retired to be bothered with selling it .



That is a fantastic quote.

Great story, well told.
Congrats!

-brino


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 8, 2016)

You done goooood!! Pays to be at the right place at the right time, and be helpful. Good deeds sometimes aren't punished but rewarded.


----------



## David S (Dec 8, 2016)

Did you thank your Sister for wanting to borrow an extension cord?

David


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 8, 2016)

First, you suck. Second, you suck.  
Lots of nice scores in one week.. Life is Good.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice to have proper heat and the saw to make it work. Every now and then the stars align and good things happen!


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 9, 2016)

David S said:


> Did you thank your Sister for wanting to borrow an extension cord?
> 
> David


I bet Shes still waiting on the cord! LOL

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 9, 2016)

First project for your shaper is going to be a log splitter wedge.


----------



## bosephus (Dec 9, 2016)

no wedges and splitting mauls here  ,   7-8 years ago  i got tired of that nonsense and went in halves on a gas splitter with my brother .   

i used the saw a bit today  and i have to say that so far  the 50 cc dolmar  out cuts the 3.8 ci  stihl i used for 10 years before it got stolen .
wow does this thing rev ...   i needed to tune it a bit so i looked up how fast to set the high speed   .. the book says 14,500  rpm 
i am not that adventurous so i tuned it to top out at 13,800  on my tach  .  

the stove ...  it is a very very nice stove . its almost a shame to leave it out in the shop because it is actually nicer then the one i have in the house . 
but i'd have to spend 400-500 in stainless pipe to make the switch  .    maybe later down the road  ill swap them  around  .

ive never used one of these epa stoves before ,  it doesnt make any smoke once the stove is up to temperature  so when im in the house i wont be able to look out the window and gauge when it needs stoked 
like i could with the barrel . 
one thing i will miss  is the pure brute heat the barrel stove put out to warm things up quickly when its cold .    but on the same note  this stove has used less wood over two full days and nights then  i'd use in the barrel stove in just one evening  .  
so i might not have to cut 8 cords a year just for the shop


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm sure you know, but keep an eye on the fuel lines on that saw unless it is new enough to have the type that is made to withstand the E10 or E15 we are stuck with for now,  unless you have a source of non ethanol fuel. I think we have a single station left that buys it, just for the farming community.  I read somewhere it's going to keep going up. I've had to replace quite a few fuel lines in some of my and my families small equipment. Same goes for gaskets and diaphragm in the carb. If it starts running badly or gets hard to start that's the first place I look.


----------



## bosephus (Dec 14, 2016)

they make a fuel line that holds up to the alcohol ?   

about the third time i changed fuel lines on my last saw  i asked at a small engine shop what he suggested  and even he admitted the new fuel lines dont hold up much longer .  
i made it threw a year and a half with my weed eater  without changing the fuel line .     longest they have lasted me so far since the changeover to e10  

knock on wood  so far i have been pretty lucky  with carb diaphragms  , but i tend to keep fresh gas with a stabilizer in everything  and i try to start everything up once a month  if i remember


----------



## Joncooey (Dec 15, 2016)

It's been told to me that you should always run super, no ethanol in it.  Whether that is correct or not I can't say, but I have always run super and have yet to change any lines.  My Jonsered 625 is from '89 and still no need to replace the lines or service the carburetor.


----------

